# Seven Sheds Hop Pickin' Day, Mar 23.



## jlm (7/3/13)

So on Saturday the 23rd of March Seven Sheds Brewery will be hosting their annual hop picking day between 12-4pm. Now I'm not sure of the way this thing works, whether attendees will become indentured labour or not, but there will be food, music, free brewery tours, and if your lucky, you'll get to see me pouring beers and trying to bum a ride back to Exeter 'cause I'm told this is the one day we're allowed to have a few at work. And beers. Hope to see some of you there, probably trying to steal hops.


----------



## dago001 (7/3/13)

Im all for stealing hops - but it would be better if you could steal them for me. Hopefuly his hops are better than last time I was there. Seen pieces of string with more life in them.
Hopefully if your working on the day we can expect a little taster maybe.


----------



## jlm (7/3/13)

Hop garden is looking pretty good at the moment, big fat flowers hanging off most of the bines. Free tasters? Well, as long as I can have one too.


----------



## Batz (7/3/13)

Good old _Hop Picking Day _and party.


----------



## jlm (7/3/13)

I'll thank you not to post pics from the last Kin Kin speed dating night here in a Tasmanian forum Batz.


----------



## brentice (7/3/13)

Last time i went to 7 sheds i spent nearly 200 clams on some pretty rad beers and things. It was quiete an interesting conversation with the kind fellows at quarintine just before i gots onto the boat attemtping to head to the mainland. Lucky for me i had a 3 month old that was belting out quite a tune and he felt sorry for me and let me through.
I plan on doing a trip there later this year with a few mates bringing our dirtbikes over and doing a tour of duty. I might even bring myself over to 7 sheds for more extravigant purchases :lol: h34r: h34r: :lol:


----------



## DU99 (7/3/13)

Seven Shed's Kentish my fav..bought a bottle or 2 home on the plane


----------



## spog (8/3/13)

DU99 said:


> Seven Shed's Kentish my fav..bought a bottle or 2 home on the plane


 top drop that. ...cheers....spog...


----------



## Dan2 (8/3/13)

I loved the Willie Warmer. And the dark ale aged in bourbon casks 
Razzamatazz was a nice change too. Good accompaniment for a few snags on the barby.






Or a lazy sunny evening near the base of the Cradle.
Wish I could be there for the pick. I fell in love with Tassie when we went just over a year back.
Landed in Devonport, waited for our campervan to get dropped off, and headed straight to Railton. Needed to stock the fridge for our holiday of course.
Unfortunately Willie was away at the time, but Catherine was great to talk to, showed us the pots and pans, and gave a few pointers on what to do/where to go.


----------



## dago001 (18/3/13)

I can only hope that Willie is a bit more on top of things this weekend. I heard he was selling warm (too warm to drink) beer at Devonport Taste Festival the other weekend. Some pretty unhappy punters paid $8 for a warm/hot beer. No apologies from Willie.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/3/13)

LagerBomb said:


> I can only hope that Willie is a bit more on top of things this weekend. I heard he was selling warm (too warm to drink) beer at Devonport Taste Festival the other weekend. Some pretty unhappy punters paid $8 for a warm/hot beer. No apologies from Willie.


Which doesn't do much for the reputation of Tassie produce or craft beer.


----------



## ianh (19/3/13)

Personally I don't touch beers from Seven Sheds or Two Metres Tall.


----------



## jlm (19/3/13)

LagerBomb said:


> I can only hope that Willie is a bit more on top of things this weekend. I heard he was selling warm (too warm to drink) beer at Devonport Taste Festival the other weekend. Some pretty unhappy punters paid $8 for a warm/hot beer. No apologies from Willie.


That is poor form. He's sometimes not the best rep for his business from what I've seen......But hey......Beers will be cold on Saturday, 'cause the coldroom is right there......If the predicted shit weather for late this week lasts into Saturday I'll personally warm your Willie Warmer. Don't ask how.


----------

